# What's new with scents?



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

I am so happy that I am cutting down my line to 15 scents, my goal is 10. I've been doing 4 that I keep seeing on posts. Love Spell, Pink Sugar, Cuke and Melon and Clean Laundry. Maybe its me but these are super slow sellersfor me. How are they for you? Is there a new 'clean and fresh" scent out there that Im missing out on? Dorit


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

ocean breeze


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

If they don't sell tweek 'em or drop them!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm dropping my ocean scent but Love Spell and Cucumber Melon remain strong sellers. Straight Pink Sugar I tried my first year and dropped due to slow sales. I use it now in a layered soap.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Nobody can help you with this. Sandalwood, OMH, Pink Sugar (I can't keep Pink Sugar lotion) are always top sellers in FO's. Cucumber Mellon, Mint and Pink Grapefruit are always top sellers during this time of year. Marmalade, Warm Vanilla Sugar, Autumn Pumpkin and Almond Biscotti are top sellers in the fall. You add all essential oil bars, eucalyptus, Pink Grapefruit, Lavender Mint etc....and no way can I do only 10...vegan bars, unscented, speciality bars...

I am adding 4 more to my list of 30+. I did discontinue one soap last year, but that was because another one is just way to similar. Vicki


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Cucumber Melon has never moved well for me. Lovespell and Pink Sugar (I call mine Sugar Daddy) sell well for me. Fresh Cut Grass (aka Horse Kisses in my line) and Tangerine Patchouli are this springs hot sellers with the few shows I did this spring. You never know what will be a big hit in an area.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. Feel free to ask me any questions I willingly share  Dorit


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

My sanity is directly linked to how many nipples are on the lambar and how many scents of soap I carry.


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Jennifer, Lol!! That is quotable!


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

jdranch said:


> My sanity is directly linked to how many nipples are on the lambar and how many scents of soap I carry.


 :yeahthat :rofl

What scares me, is that it makes perfect sense to me!!!!!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Love that! For myself, having less sucking on the lambar means more money for adding more scents! Vicki


----------

